# [Review] Prolimatech Genesis Dual Blue Vortex Edition im PCGHX-Check - Die neue Referenz?!?



## xTc (17. März 2011)

*[Review] Prolimatech Genesis Dual Blue Vortex Edition im PCGHX-Check - Die neue Referenz?!?*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​

*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Intel-Systeme*
*AMD-Systeme*

*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
*Testszenario*
*Standardlüfter*
*Referenzlüfter 120mm*
*Referenzlüfter 140mm*
*Tower- vs. Top-Flow-Vergleich*

*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

Ein großes Dankeschön geht an den Onlineshop *Caseking* die mir ein Muster des Prolimatech Genesis für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Zusätzlich möchte ich mich noch bei *Asus* bedanken, die mir für die Bilder und die Montage ein P7P55-M zur Verfügung gestellt haben.​​
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Genesis – zu Deutsch „der Ursprung“ – auf diesen Namen hört die neuste Kreation aus dem Hause Prolimatech. Mit dem Genesis schickt Prolimatech einen wirklich besonderen und bis jetzt einzigartigen Kühler um den Kampf der Leistungskorne ins Rennen. Prolimatech vereint beim Genesis gleich zwei Kühlertypen in einem und spendiert dem neuen Flaggschiff so eine noch nie dagewesene Optik. Besonders funktional soll der Genesis so überzeugen. Durch den Top-Flow-Bereich soll nicht nur der Prozessors sondern auch umliegende Bauteile gekühlt werden. Ob der neue Genesis an die Erfolge des Super Mega und des Armageddon anknüpfen kann, wird der folgende Test zeigen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Prolimatech verkauft den Genesis in einer schlichten aber schicken Verpackung. Auf der Vorderseite der Verpackung ist neben dem Genesis-Schriftzug noch das Logo des Kühlers abgedruckt. Potenzielle Käufer können der Vorderseite gleich entnehmen, für welche Systeme der Prolimatech Genesis geeignet ist. Neben allen aktuellen Intel-Systemen ist der Genesis auch zu aktuellen AMD-Systemen kompatible. Auch wenn auf der Verpackung noch nichts von Intels Sockel 1155 zu lesen ist, hier passt der Genesis auch ohne Probleme. Weiterhin umwirbt Prolimatech den Genesis noch mit seiner Vielfältigkeit. So kühlt der Genesis nicht nur den Prozessor, sondern versorgt auch noch den Arbeitsspeicher, den Northbridge-Kühler und die Spannungswandler mit Frischluft.
An den beiden gegenüberliegenden Seiten der Verpackung findet der Käufer einige Spezifikationen des Kühlers vor. Neben den Abmessungen listet Prolimatech auch noch das Gewicht sowie die Materialen des Kühlers auf. Bei den Heatpipes und der Bodenplatte greift Prolimatech auf Kupfer zurück. Die Lamellen sind aus Aluminium. Damit der Kühler zusätzlich auch noch hübsch ausschaut, wurde alles vernickelt. Auf er anderen Seite der Verpackung gibt Prolimatech an, zu welchen Lüftern der Genesis kompatibel ist. Neben 140mm Lüftern werden auch kleinere 120mm unterstützt. Neben den Angaben zur Größe druckt Prolimatech noch eine Grafik ab, wie man die Lüfter am besten montiert. So sieht es die Grafik vor, dass beim Top-Flow-Bereich der Lüfter die Luft von oben durch den Kühler druckt. Beim Tower-Kühlturm soll der Lüfter die Abwärme hinten aus dem Gehäuse herauspusten.
Der Lieferumfang des Prolimatech Genesis enthält neben einem Montage-Kit für Intel-Systeme auch ein Monate-Kit für AMD-Systeme. Dies ist sehr erfreulich, da Prolimatech in der Vergangenheit bei seinen High-End-Kühlern darauf verzichtete und der Kunde das AMD-Monate-Kit optional erwerben musste. Neben den beiden Montage-Kits ist noch eine Montageanleitung im Lieferumfang enthalten, die die einzelnen Schritte der Montage gut erläutert. Ein Prolimatech-Sticker und eine Spritze der Wärmeleitpaste „Prolimatech PK-1“ runden den Lieferumfang ab. Standardmäßig wird der Genesis ohne Lüfter angeboteb. Der Online-Shop Caseking bietet allerdings für einen kleinen Aufpreis auch Bundles mit wahlweise zwei 120mm oder zwei 140mm Lüftern an. Der hier getesteten „Genesis Dual Blue Vortex Edition“ liegen zwei 140mm Lüfter von Prolimatech bei. Wer zusätzlich zu Kühler noch neue Lüfter braucht, sollte über den Kauf eines Bundles nachdenken, da dies etwas günstiger ist.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Mit dem Genesis beschreitet Prolimatech ganz neue Wege und schafft es deutlich, sich von der Konkurrenz abzusetzen. Obwohl der Genesis auf zwei einzelne Kühltürme setzt ist er eine Kombination aus einem Tower- sowie Top-Flow-Kühler. Durch die gemischte Bauweise kombiniert Prolimatech die Vorteiler beider Bauformen in einem leistungsstarken Kühler.
Durch den Top-Flow-Kühlturm werden neben dem Prozessor auch alle umliegenden Bauteile mit Frischluft versorgt. Hierzu gehören z.B. der Arbeitsspeicher, die Spannungswandler und die Kühlkonstruktion des Mainboards. Der normale Tower-Kühler funktioniert wie bei allen anderen Kühler auch. Hier wird die kühle Luft von Vorne durch den Kühlturm gedrückt, so dass sie hinten aus dem Gehäuse entweichen kann. Aufgrund der Kombination beider Kühler-Typen ist der Prolimatech eher als Systemkühler zu bezeichnen, da er mehr als nur den Prozessor kühlt.
Ein Nachteil der speziellen Bauform sind die wuchtigen Abmessungen. Durch den Top-Flow-Bereich ist der Genesis mit knapp 22cm besonders lang. Die Höhe von knapp 16cm ist allerdings noch im Rahmen und mit anderen High-End-Kühler zu vergleichen. Viel mehr Sorgen bereitet der Top-Flow-Bereich, da dieser auch den Arbeitsspeicher überlagert. Bei einigen Mainboards kann der Kühler sogar den Anschluss des ATX-Stromkabels überragen. Hier sollte vor dem Kauf geprüft werden, ob der Speicher nach der Montage des Prolimatech Genesis auch weiterhin darunter Platz findet. Speichermodule mit großen Heatspreader, wie z.B. die Vengeance von Corsair, passen nicht unter den Genesis. Speicher mit kleinen Heatspreader, wie z.B. die Ripjaws(X)-Module von G.Skill passen ohne Probleme.
Damit der Genesis auch mit hitzigen Prozessoren fertig wird, spendiert ihm Prolimatech sechs Heatpipes. Die Heatpipes laufen vom Tower-Element durch die Bodenplatten weiter durch einen S-Knick in das Top-Flow-Element. Damit der Prozessor die Abwärme gleichmäßig an alle Heatpipes abgeben kann, verfügt der Genesis über eine massive Bodenplatte aus Kupfer. Diese nimmt die Abwärme auf und verteilt sie gleichmäßig an alle sechs Heatpipes. Jede Heatpipe hat einen Durchmesser von 6mm und ragt an den Enden des Kühlkörpers minimal heraus. Jeder der beiden Kühltürme verfügt über 46 Lamellen die in einem Abstand von 2mm angeordnet sind. So ist der Prolimatech Genesis auch für etwas geringere Drehzahlen bestens gerüstet. Prolimatech verlötet die Lamellen, welche aus zwei Teilen bestehen längs an die Heatpipes an. Die Lamellen sind alle sehr sauber verarbeitet und weisen keine Mängel auf. Hier kann Prolimatech wie in der Vergangenheit glänzen und leistet sich absolut keinen Fehler. Eine Solche Verarbeitung wie beim Genesis findet man nicht bei jedem Kühler vor. 
Damit die beiden Kühltürme des Genesis nicht zu langweilig erscheinen, spendiert ihnen Prolimatech eine schicke Form die zu gefallen weiß. Die Kerben an den Seiten der Kühltürme haben darüber hinaus auch noch besondere Funktion. An ihnen werden die Halteklammern für die Lüfter fixiert. Die Lüfter können so mit wenigen Handgriffen angebracht werden. Der Genesis sollte aufgrund der Bauform immer mit zwei Lüftern betrieben werden, da er sonst seine volle Leistung nicht entfalten kann. Abschließend noch ein paar Impressionen zum Prolimatech Genesis…​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Prolimatech Genesis angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Der Genesis von Prolimatech kommt aufgrund der ausgefallenen und ungewöhnlichen Bauform inklusive montiertem Lüfter  auf ein Gewicht  von ca. 1.125 Gramm. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes sowie der Bodenplatte und den Lamellen (Aluminium) zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen sechs Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Erfreulicherweise ist der Genesis der erste High-End-Kühler von Prolimatech, dem ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme beiliegt. Die zwei Blue Vortex Lüfter sind nur bei dem von Caseking angebotenem Bundle enthalten. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.​


Spoiler



Kompromisse? Nein Danke!

Wer bei Leistung und Qualität nur das Beste erwartet und daher konsequenterweise zum neuen Top-Kühler aus der Edelschmiede Prolimatech - dem Genesis - greift, sollte diesem Ausnahmeboliden ebenbürtige Lüfter an die Seite stellen. Aus gleichem Hause kommt hierzu eine Lösung, die denselben Grundsätzen verpflichtet ist - maximale Leistung und maximale Qualität.

Die Vortex Lüfter sind damit die perfekte Ergänzung zum Genesis und werden in diesem Bundle kostengünstiger gegenüber dem Einzelkauf angeboten. Dieses Set kombiniert zwei blaue 140er Vortex mit dem Prolimatech Kühler. Diese sind eher dezent gestylt, verfügen über blaue Lüfterblätter und einen schwarzen Rahmen. Die eigentliche Raffinesse zeigen jedoch erst die hervorragenden Spezifikationen, welche Ergebnis einer ausgeklügelten Konstruktion sind.

Mit 1.100 U/Min gehört der Vortex zu den schnelleren Vertretern der 140er Reihe. Beeindruckend ist jedoch, dass trotz des enormen Luftdurchsatzes von 145,8 m³/h die Lautstärkeentwicklung gerade einmal bei 18,1 dB(A) liegt. Darüber hinaus erzeugt die spezielle Flügelblattgeometrie einen vergleichbar hohen Luftdruck, was die Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten zwischen den Lamellen signifikant erhöht.

Damit wird die Wärme optimal vom Genesis auf die Luft übertragen und eine hohe Kühlleistung erzielt. Hierzu trägt auch das extrem ausgeklügelte und innovative Design des CPU-Kühlers bei. Denn entgegen herkömmlicher Einteilungen verfügt das neue Prolimatech Top-Modell über zwei unterschiedlich ausgerichtete Tower, wodurch der Luftstrom gleichzeitig vertikal und horizontal verläuft.

Darüber hinaus lässt sich der Anpressdruck variabel erhöhen, um einen noch besseren Wärmeübergang von der CPU zum Kühler und seine sechs Heatpipes zu ermöglichen. Zum Lieferumfang gehören zwei Montagekits, um den Genesis bombenfest auf AMD (AM2, AM2+, AM3) und Intel (775, 1155, 1156, 1366) Systemen zu installieren.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Für die Montage auf Intel-Systemen wird mir von Asus freundlicherweise ein P7P55-M (Sockel 1156) zur Verfügung gestellt. Die Montage bei anderen Intel-Systemen ist aber nahezu identisch.
Damit der Kühler auf dem Intel-System verbaut werden kann, muss die Backplate für die entsprechenden Bohrungen vorbereitet werden. Die Gewindeschraube wird durch den Gummiring auf der Oberseite der Backplate festgehalten. Die Backplate lässt sich nun von hinten ans Mainboard stecken. Im nächsten Schritt können auf der Vorderseite die Schrauben in die Backplate gedreht werden. Damit die Leiterbahnen des Mainboards keinen Schaden nehmen, verfügen die Schrauben auf der Unterseite über eine aufgeklebte Unterlegscheibe aus Gummi. Abhängig davon, wie der Kühler ausgerichtet wird, müssen die Montagestreben angebracht werden. Diese werden durch vier Schrauben anschließend fixiert. Bevor der Kühler montiert wird, sollte die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Im Anschluss daran, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt und montiert werden. Die mittlere Strebe die den Kühler auf den Prozessor drückt, wird abwechselnd auf jeder Seite etwas fester gezogen und so verschraubt. Sobald die beiden Lüfter montiert und angeschlossen sind, kann das Mainboard samt Prolimatech Genesis wieder im Gehäuse verbaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Da Prolimatech beim Genesis erstmals einem High-End-Kühler ab Werk ein AMD-Monate-Kit spendiert, ist es ohne Zusatzkosten möglich den Genesis auf diesen  zu verbauen. Das Monate-Kit für AMD-System ist genau so stabil und robust wie das für Intel-Systeme. Allerdings muss vor der Montage der Befestigung das Retention-Moduls des Mainboards entfernt werden. Sobald dies geschehen ist, kann die neue Backplate von hinten an das Mainboard gesteckt werden. Auf der Vorderseite wird anschließend die Verstrebung mit vier Schrauben an der Backplate verschraubt. Bevor der Kühler montiert wird, sollte die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden. Im Anschluss daran, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt und montiert werden. Sobald der Kühler verschraubt, die Lüfter angebracht und angeschlossen sind kann das System wieder im Gehäuse verbaut werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Passend zum Launch von Intels Sandy Bridge Plattform wird das Testsetup für Luftkühler überarbeitet. Der Core i7-920 muss einem neuen Core i5-2500K weichen. Damit der Prozessor die Kühler auch ordentlich fordert, wird dieser auf 4.500 MHz übertaktet. Dafür liegt eine Spannung von 1,3 Volt an. Auch wenn die 4.500 MHz mit weniger Spannung möglich wären, soll die höhere Spannung die Kühler fordern. Als Mainboard kommt ein MSI P67A-C45 zum Einsatz. Da es über keine über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt, treten selbst bei großen und wuchtigen Kühlern keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme auf. Die zwei Black Sark Speichermodule von Exceleram verfügen ebenfalls über sehr kleine Heatspreader und daher auch mit keinem Kühler kollidieren. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Hawk Talon Attack von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 680W genutzt. Das vollständige Testsystem offen auf einem Lian Li PC-T60B Test Bench aufgebaut. Im Vergleich zu einem richtigen Gehäuse können die Temperaturen daher etwas abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und zwei Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler im direkten Vergleich schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. 
Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als 120mm Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Alpenföhn Wing Boost 120mm (1.500 upm @ 100%). Für die Tests mit 140mm Lüftern wurden ein/zwei Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm (1.00 upm @ 100%) verwendet. Ein weiterer Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die angegebenen Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief in etwa 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Originallüfter*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dank der ausgeklügelten Bauform und der zwei 140mm Lüfter schafft es der Prolimatech sich sehr gut zu positionieren. Lediglich der Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro und der Corsair Air Series A70 schieben sich aufgrund der sehr hohen  Drehzahl vor den Genesis. Zum Vergleich: die Lüfter des Air Series A70 laufen selbst bei 50% Drehzahl noch mit 1.000 upm. Die Blue Vortex Lüfter des Genesis‘s lassen es da deutlich ruhiger (bei 50% 500 upm) und vor allem leiser angehen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 120mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Links Werte 1x 120mm Lüfter / Rechts Werte 2x 120mm Lüfter*

Der Prolimatech Genesis ist klar für die Nutzung von zwei Lüftern konzipiert. Mit nur einem Lüfter fällt der Genesis teilweise weit zurück und hat es schwer sich gegen die anderen Kühler durchzusetzten. Erst mit zwei Lüftern kann der Genesis sein volles Potenzial entfalten. Mit zwei 120mm Lüftern muss sich bei 100% lediglich dem Be Quiet! Dark Rock Pro geschlagen geben. Bei geringeren Drehzahlen zieht der dann aber doch um bis zu 1,2° Grad am Be Quiet! Kühler vorbei.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Referenzlüfter 140mm*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Links Werte 1x 140mm Lüfter / Rechts Werte 2x 140mm Lüfter*

Mit zwei 140mm Lüftern läuft der Prolimatech Genesis zu Höchstleistung auf. Je nach Drehzahl fällt der Abstand unterschiedlich aus. Selbst bei 50% Drehzahl (500 upm) schafft es der Genesis sich gegen den Low-UPM-Kühler, den Thermalright HR-02, zu behaupten. Bei 100% Drehzahl ist der Genesis nicht nur sehr leise, sondern der leistungsstärkste Kühler überhaupt. Wie auch schon bei den 120mm Lüftern gesagt, sollte der Genesis nur mit zwei Lüftern bestückt werden.​*Kühlleistung - Tower- vs. Top-Flow-Vergleich*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Standardmäßig enthält der Lieferumfang des Prolimatech Genesis keine Lüfter. Da der Genesis aber hier als Bundle mit zwei 140mm Blue Vortex Lüftern getestet wird, erfolgt doch eine Messung der Lautstärke.  Bei 100% Drehzahl (1.000 upm) erzeugen die beiden Prolimatech Lüfter einen Schalldruck von 26,7 dB(A). Bei 75% Drehzahl (750 upm) erzeugen beide Lüfter nur noch eine Lautstärke von 18,8 dB(A). Bei 50% Drehzahl (500 upm) sinkt die Lautstärke weiter auf 16,4 dB(A) ab. Angesichts der guten Lautstärkewerte können die Lüfter durchgehen mit 1.000 upm betrieben werden. Allerdings kann es mit den Lüftern in den ersten Betriebsstunden zu leichten „Schleifgeräuschen“ kommen. Diese verschwinden allerdings nach einiger Zeit und die Lüfter laufen dann absolut ruhig.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Mit dem Genesis schafft es Prolimatech sich, erneut an die Leistungsspitze zu setzten. Um aus der breiten Masse von verfügbaren Kühlern hervorzustechen, hat Prolimatech sich beim Design des Genesis etwas Besonderes einfallen lassen. Obwohl der Genesis auf zwei Kühltürmen basiert, erinnert die Optik eher an eine Kombination aus Top-Flow- und Tower-Kühler. Doch genau dieses Konzept macht den Genesis zu einem der besten und ausgeklügelten Kühler die aktuell am Markt präsent sind. Durch die Kombination beider Kühlertypen ist der Genesis leistungsstark und funktional zu gleich.
Mit zwei 140mm Lüftern kann sich der Genesis klar an die Spitze setzten. Auch bei geringerer Lüfter-Drehzahl hat der Genesis ausreichend Reserven um den Prozessor zu kühlen. Erst bei 50% Drehzahl kann sich der Thermalright HR-02 aufgrund seiner guten Low-RPM-Eigenschaften an den Prolimatech Genesis heranschleichen. Bei höheren Drehzahlen ist allerdings kein Kraut gegen den Genesis gewachsen. Gleiches gilt für die Nutzung mit zwei 120mm Lüfter. Von der Nutzung mit nur einem Lüfter ist hingegen abzusehen. Der Genesis ist aufgrund seiner Bauform für zwei Lüfter ausgelegt.
Neben der guten Kühlleistung hat das spezielle Design des Genesis noch einen weiteren Vorteil. Durch den Top-Flow-Tower werden die umliegenden Komponenten wie die Spannungsversorgung der CPU und der Arbeitsspeicher aktiv mitgekühlt. Allerdings kann es je nachdem welcher Arbeitsspeicher verbaut ist, zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Speicher mit zu großem Heatspreadern passt nicht unter den Genesis.
Erfreulich ist auch, dass Prolimatech nun auch endlich an Besitzer von AMD-System denkt. Der Genesis ist der erste High-End-Kühler von Prolimatech, dem standardmäßig ein Montage-Kit für AMD-Systeme beiliegt. Bei früheren Prolimatech-Kühlern musste diese noch zusätzlich gekauft werden. Einzig die Lüfter müssen gegeben falls noch extra erworben werden. Die Verarbeitung ist wie zu erwarten auf allerhöchsten Niveau und bietet keinen Anlass zur Kritik. Der Kühler wirkt sehr edel und wurde perfekt verarbeitet.
Zum Schluss bleibt nur noch die die Kostenfrage zu klären. Mit 59,90 Euro ist der Prolimatech Genesis zwar kein Schnäppchen, der Preis geht angesichts der gebotenen Leistung und der tollen Features aber absolut in Ordnung. Wer zusätzlich zum Kühler noch zwei Lüfter benötigt, sollte am besten zu einem Bundle greifen, da dies etwas günstiger ist. Caseking hat sich dieser Problematik angenommen und bietet den Prolimatech Genesis mit sieben verschiedenen Lüftern an. Die hier getestete "Dual Blue Vortex Edition" enthält zusätzlich zum Kühler noch zwei Blue Vortex 140mm Lüfter und kostet 69,90 Euro. Einzig ein Y-Adapter für die beiden Lüfter fehlt dem Bundle noch.
Zum Schluss bleibt nicht mehr zu sagen, als das Prolimatech mit dem Genesis den aktuell besten verfügbaren Luftkühler anbietet. Der Prolimatech Genesis bekommt daher mit 91,40% den „Gold Award“ verliehen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Prolimatech Genesis Produktseite

*xTc Reviews bei Twitter folgen*

Prolimatech Genesis bei Caseking

Prolimatech Genesis Bundle bei Caseking

Caseking-TV​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Watchy (18. März 2011)

Also von der Lautstärke sowie der Kühlwerte ist dieser Kühler anscheinend absolute Klasse und macht sogar einer WaKüm KonKurrenz.

MFG Watchy


----------



## xTc (18. März 2011)

Naja, gerade bei Sandy Bridge Systemen reicht ein leistungsstarker Luftkühler aus, um das System ordentlich zu übertakten.
Eine Wakü ist da nicht zwingend erforderlich. Wobei eine gute Wasserkühlung hier leistungsmäßig noch eine gute Verbesserung mit sich bringt. 


Gruß


----------



## elohim (18. März 2011)

was mich wundert, dass die Silent Wings tatsächlich minimal besere Temps bringen als die Vortex. 

Ausserdem frage ich mich wieso mein Dark Rock Pro so schlecht gelaufen ist, hab den zig mal neu montiert etc aber die Temps wurden und wurden nicht besser.


----------



## X6Sixcore (18. März 2011)

Ich will 140er Silent Wings PWM... (gibts leider ned...)


Aber das Review ist absolute Spitze!

MfG


----------



## lu89 (18. März 2011)

Jo. Gut gemacht Xtc. Toller Kühler, aber leider etwas teuer.


----------



## Derbe86 (21. März 2011)

Gibt´s vllt noch bessere Referenzlüfter als die mitgelieferten Vortex? Oder sind das schon die besten, die man dafür nutzen kann?


----------



## xTc (21. März 2011)

Caseking bietet den Genesis auch noch im "Dual Golf II Edition" Bundle an.
Leistungstechnisch ist das noch etwas besser sein, da beide 140mm Lüfter mit max. 1.200 upm laufen.

Alternativ musst du den Kühler einzelen kaufen und zwei noch stärkere 140mm montieren.


Gruß


----------



## Gast1111 (21. März 2011)

Top Review


----------



## elohim (21. März 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Caseking bietet den Genesis auch noch im "Dual Golf II Edition" Bundle an.
> Leistungstechnisch ist das noch etwas besser sein, da beide 140mm Lüfter mit max. 1.200 upm laufen.




Laut deinem eigenen Lüfter Round Up ist der Prolimatech 'leistungstechnisch besser'


----------



## xTc (21. März 2011)

Da wurde nur ein Lüfter auf einem anderen Kühler getestet.


----------



## elohim (21. März 2011)

ist doch als Indiz schon mal mehr Wert als die max Umdrehungszahl


----------



## Derbe86 (26. März 2011)

Wie vereint man eigentlich die beiden Lüfter in einen Stromanschluß? Die meisten Boards haben meist nur 1 CPU-Kühler Stromanschluß. Gibt´s da irgendwelche Adapter? Oder steck ich einen in CPU-Steckplatz und einen PWM?


----------



## X6Sixcore (26. März 2011)

Die Frage hab ich mir auch schon gestellt.

Normal müssten die ja beide per Y-Adapter an den CPU-FAN-Anschluss.


----------



## Derbe86 (26. März 2011)

Sowas gibt es ja? Bekommt er dann mehr Spannung? weil irgendwie muss dann ja doppelt soviel Strom in den CPU-FAN- Anschluß kommen, als wenn man lediglich einen Lüfter hat oder hab ich da in Physik und mathe nicht aufgepasst?

EDIT: Hab mir grad nochmal die Bilder angeschaut, da ist ein Y-Adapter am CPU-FAN-Anschluß dran. Aber ist der im Lieferumfang?


----------



## xTc (29. März 2011)

Ich zitiere mich mal selber. 



> Einzig ein Y-Adapter für die beiden Lüfter fehlt dem Bundle noch.





Gruß


----------



## Derbe86 (31. März 2011)

Oh alles klar. Ich übersah


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. August 2011)

Danke für das Review! Ich bin beruhigt, dass die Gskill-Ram-Module unter den Kühler passen. Werde mir den Kühler also bald in mein System einbauen.


----------



## xTc (18. August 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Danke für das Review! Ich bin beruhigt, dass die Gskill-Ram-Module unter den Kühler passen. Werde mir den Kühler also bald in mein System einbauen.


 
Sind halt normale RipjawsX, die sind ja nicht so hoch. Bei Bedarf kann es ich auch beispielsweise mal mit Corsair Vengeance's testen.



Grüße


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. November 2011)

Weißt du noch wie hoch die RAMs maximal sein dürfen, dass es nicht zu Kollision kommt?


----------



## Gazelle (20. November 2011)

xTc: Bitte teste das mit den Vengeance, denn ich habe ein 775er System mit den Corsair XMS2 DHX DDR2-800 RAMs und möchte mir eigentlich diesen Kühler zulegen um dann endlich mal zu übertakten ....dazu muss ich aber wissen wie viel Luft da zwischen Kühler und RAMs ist!


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. November 2011)

Jo wüsste ich auch gerne.


----------



## Gazelle (20. November 2011)

Laut Computerbase passen Dominators drunter: http://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=222231&d=1298319686

Hier ist auch ein schönes Review: http://www.hardwaremax.net/reviews/kuehler/153.html
Und da ist noch ordentlich Platz dazwischen: http://www.hardwaremax.net/images/phocagallery/ProlimaGenesis/thumbs/phoca_thumb_l_GenesisNoctu2.jpg


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. November 2011)

Wie hoch sind die Dinger?


----------



## xTc (20. November 2011)

Die Corsair Vengeance passen drunter. 


Grüße


----------



## Gazelle (20. November 2011)

Geil ......sind die Vengeance höher als meine oder umgekehrt oder gleich? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## WallaceXIV (20. November 2011)

Für die Vengeance hab ich einen Wert von 53mm (mit Heatspreader) gefunden und die Dominator müssten so um die 51mm liegen.


----------



## Gazelle (20. November 2011)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Für die Vengeance hab ich einen Wert von 53mm (mit Heatspreader) gefunden und die Dominator müssten so um die 51mm liegen.


 
Ich hab aber keine Dominator sondern DHX 

@xTc: Gibt es eigentlich keine Probs mit dem 24 Pin Stromanschluss?


----------



## xTc (20. November 2011)

Gazelle schrieb:


> @xTc: Gibt es eigentlich keine Probs mit dem 24 Pin Stromanschluss?


 
Nö, das passt so. 


Grüße


----------



## Gazelle (20. November 2011)

Prolimatech Genesis CPU-Cooler AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Sind das jetzt diese Clips dabei oder muss ich die extra dazukaufen?


----------



## xTc (20. November 2011)

Die Clips sind dabei. Siehe auch das Bild mit dem Lieferumfang. 


Grüße


----------



## Gazelle (20. November 2011)

Hardwareoverclock.com | Test: Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Orangeline Edition"


----------



## xTc (20. November 2011)

Die Klammern sind in der ersten Tüte von Links (obere Reihe).


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Januar 2013)

hey, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob der kühler bei mir passt, wäre es nett, wenn du den abstand ausmessen könntest, den ich in der grafik markiert habe. sofern dir das keine umstände macht. ich suche momentan nach kompatiblen kühlern für mein itx-system, will dabei keine lüfter einsetzen, die kleiner als 120mm sind.

die grafik hab ich mir mal von prolimatech geliehen, und entsprechend bearbeitet. schon sehr ausfürhliche maßangaben, jedoch nicht ausführlich genug für mich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jackey555 (16. Januar 2013)

Öffne das ding doch einfach maßstäblich in PS und greif die Längen ab.


----------



## Dannny (16. Januar 2013)

FeuerToifel schrieb:


> hey, da ich nicht sicher bin, ob der kühler bei mir passt, wäre es nett, wenn du den abstand ausmessen könntest, den ich in der grafik markiert habe. sofern dir das keine umstände macht. ich suche momentan nach kompatiblen kühlern für mein itx-system, will dabei keine lüfter einsetzen, die kleiner als 120mm sind.
> 
> die grafik hab ich mir mal von prolimatech geliehen, und entsprechend bearbeitet. schon sehr ausfürhliche maßangaben, jedoch nicht ausführlich genug für mich
> 
> ...



wozu brauchst du dieses maß denn genau?


----------



## FeuerToifel (16. Januar 2013)

bei meinem mainboard (asrock fm2a75m-itx) ist zum einen der sockel um 90° gedreht und zum anderen sehr wenig platz zwischen sockel und ramslots. somit muss der kühler nicht nur entsprechend über, sondern auch neben den ram passen. ich habe ungefähr 20mm platz zwischen sockel und erstem ramslot.


----------

